# Wild Side Offers New Neon Puff Stock Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Wild Side has combined the three-dimensional textured look of puff with neon colors to create a new line of stock transfers that are guaranteed to grab attention and create a shirt that gets comments. Choose from a wide variety of designs in categories such as florals, resort, patriotic, nautical, and cheer to name a few. 

These durable heat-applied graphics can be adhered to any color of shirt that is made of 100% cotton, 100% polyester, 50/50 blends, and even nylon. They offer great washability, and orders placed by 1 p.m. Pacific time are shipped the same day. 

Increase profits even more by adding foil. Offered in convenient rolls, foil comes in nine popular colors and adds a sparkling shimmer to these 3D designs. 

To view the full selection of Neon Puff designs go to Wild Side Heat Transfers | Quality Heat Applied Graphics Since 1979 and type in the keyword: neon puff. The company offers more than 7,000 stock designs and inventories more than 10 million transfers, so no matter what your need, you’ll find it at The Wild Side. 

For more information, contact The Wild Side at 881-837-5000; 800 421-3130; fax: 818 365-6667; [email protected] or visit Wild Side Heat Transfers | Quality Heat Applied Graphics Since 1979.

The Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches, and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper, and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

